

Growl 1.3 finally available - marcusEting
http://growl.info/

======
marcusEting
Good news: It's in the app store, works with Lion (10.7), lots of new features
and support for GNTP Bad news: It's in the app store (for $1.99), you MUST
have Lion to use it.

~~~
radimm
Bad news (at least temporary): a lot of applications seems to be using old
framework (Sparrow, Skype, ruby gem, etc.).

~~~
e1ven
I'm not sure how temporary this is. If I were releasing a desktop app that
used Growl, I'd be rolling my own replacement right now ;(

It's easy enough functionality, when you're only supporting one app, and I
don't want functionality for my-users to depend on a paid app they may not
have.

Adium was a big driver for Growl adoption. It'll be interesting to see what
they do.

------
drewr
Anybody know why Apple has never added a notification system to OS X? I use
and like growl, but it just seems like it should be OEM.

~~~
e1ven
I absolutely agree. They have a notification system infrastructure on iOS, and
leaving that to a third party on OSX seems sloppy.

I imagine they would argue that per-app notifications (badge icons, etc) don't
require system-level integration, but as I think they've learned from iOS5
apps, there's more you can do, and it's really nice to have this in one
central place.

Maybe Lynx, or whatever they call 10.7, will have them.

